# Recommend some nice baggie shorts for gravel, commuting, general riding



## mummer43 (May 8, 2011)

I'm lookig for a nice pair of shorts that aren't form fitting or covered in logos. What do you guys wear around town or if you just don't want the spandex look?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I wear my bibs anyway. Then I put my baggy shorts of choice over them.

I have found, in my experience, the chamois on MTB shorts isn't as nice as the dedicated roadie ones.


----------



## mummer43 (May 8, 2011)

Are there any good liner shorts you'd recommend?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

If there is a shorts version of your bibs, I would consider that first


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 23, 2013)

Gore Bike Wear X-Alp PRO shorts Review: Gore Bike Wear ALP-X PRO Outfit System - Mtbr.com

I bought the shorts and the PRO jacket (in green, good ozzy colours)

The jacket takes it up another level, money well spent.

The shorts do exactly what they are meant to, replace chamois short, very comfortable and you get the look of baggies. They are well above the knee and fit quite close to the knicks. Expensive but perfect for those rides where its too casual to turn up in lycra with the tackle on display. Would be awesome for commuting where you might have to parade through an office environment where some might complain of too much on display. You know how it is this day and age....


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

For mountain biking I wear my bibs under Zoic Ether shorts. The Ether's come with a removable Chamois, which isn't bad, but I really like bibs. Normally would just wear bibs except, I do like wearing shorts for a little extra protection.


----------



## Patrick78 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fox Racing Ranger shorts are one of my favorites. The have a removable chamois/liner and don't look out of place off the bike. On sale at CC at the moment.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Another vote for the Fox Ranger shorts. I have 2 pair that are close to 10 years old and still going strong. I use them for both Mt Biking and commuting. I will agree that the chamois isn't as good as the bibs I own but I can do a 30 mile ride with them no problem.

SS-


----------

